# Varley, W.A.



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Travelling through Western Australia recently, I happened on a place called Varley and wondered if it is part of the ancestral heritage of our own David.

Sadly the place is a bit decrepit and much of it is for sale. There are more flies in the public toilet than in the whole of the Isle of Man but its main claim to fame is that it lies right beside the famous Rabbit Proof Fence. See photo of the rabbit cemetery beside the fence.

Nautical significance? The hamlet is about an hour's drive from the iconic Wave Rock and if anybody has ever loaded wheat at Esperance, Albany, Bunbury or Fremantle ... this is probably where it came from.

John T


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

(K)There are more flies in the public toilet than in the whole of the Isle of Man, 


Here is the fix for your problem MR Trotter.

For the benefit of the travelling pommy public here is some practical advice, garenteed to keep these pesky flys away from your face. 

When in the bush, wear a Boulia Flyveil, they are immediately available when ever needed, are very cheap, very practical, and extremely easy to deploy. 

Instructions below:

1: Tear a large hole in the seat of your trousers.
2: There are no further instructions.(Jester)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Flies call Australia "The Happy Place" Australians are so friendly they even wave to the flies!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help Reefrat. I bought one of those flyscreen burkhas but my wife wouldn't let me wear it because it made me look gay. I don't know why she's so worried about appearances - I don't give a fish's tit.

Tearing a hole in your trousers sounds like a buzz - thanks for the tip.

John T


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Did the locals have white beards and speak in verbose riddles?


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Is silence from David Varley a signal of his displeasure at your remarks?

I knew a Varley in Stolt-Neilsen and he could be part of the clan!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John Dryden said:


> Did the locals have white beards and speak in verbose riddles?


The place was virtually deserted and the one we found lied about the location of the toilet. I'd say the opposite of verbose.

John T


----------

